# APR's Spring Into Power Sale March 22nd - April 30th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Follow Us on Facebook for Updates! 

When APR wins, so do you! Just in time for Spring, take advantage of these great specials in 
preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. APR’s entire product line is on sale from ECU 
Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems. 

*ECU Upgrade Sale:* 



All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 

All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 

All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599 

All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off! 

 

Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149. 

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 



Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 

91 Octane Performance 

93 Octane Performance 

100 Octane Performance 

Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 

 

*Also Included:* 



Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 

Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 

Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 

 

Or buy a single program only and get $50 off! 

*APR Hardware Sale:* 



Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off! 

APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems! 

APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off! 

APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off! 

APR Bipipe 10% Off! 

APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%! 

All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off! 

APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping! 

DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping! 

 

To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Visit: http://www.goapr.com/dealer 










*GOAPR!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

FYI: ACHTUN!NG stocks just about every APR item on the shelf. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected]!NG said:


> FYI: ACHTUN!NG stocks just about every APR item on the shelf. :wave:


 As does APTuning on the east coast!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Sale ends on April 30th!


----------

